# Tormek or Sorby Pro Edge



## yorkie (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a Tormek T7 with a black stone and was wondering if the Sorby Pro Edge system is better???


----------



## edstreet (Aug 5, 2014)

No.


----------



## George Watkins (Aug 5, 2014)

It’s hard to say whether one is better that the other, both systems are very good and both have for’s and against which may or may not suit your particular needs.

I have had a tormek for about 10 years and fitted  a black stone in December 2013, I only use it for my main 5/8 gouge with which I do 90% of my work, I use a creusen with a 6” CBN wheel for everything else. 
The tormek would drive me potty if I had to use it for everything.

I love the edge the tormek makes and how little steel it removes and the fact it keeps the tool cold, I dislike the cost of the wheels (I’m on my 3rd) and the way the wheel goes concave with use.

The pro edge has the advantage of using much cheaper belts and being able to change the belt quickly to suit your needs, it also keeps the bevel flat which may or may not be to your liking.

With regards to the quality of Edge- I don’t believe that there is much in it between the two machines.

If I was to have my time all over again would I buy either? No, I would use a 8” CBN with the tormek adaptor to allow me to use a fingernail jig with it.

HTH


----------



## chrisk (Aug 5, 2014)

+1 on the CBN (6") with the Tormek adaptor for shaping. As for honing I always use my Tormek 2000 (Tormek T7 previous model). Meanwhile I'm pretty sure Tormek modified the quality of their stones. IMHO the older stones were better for shaping, even than the black one.


----------



## Rangertrek (Aug 6, 2014)

I just bought the pro edge and have reground two tools with it.  So far, I am satisfied with the product and will be learning more about it.  The sanding belts do heat up to tool a little bit; but, no like the wheel I was using on my grinder.

My prior system was Wolverine.  It was inconsistent in bevels etc. due to the butt end of the handle as a pivot point.  The pro edge is consistent every time with the skew jig, gouge jig, etc.  I have not tried the long grind jig yet.

I have not used the other systems, so can't comment on them.  Just letting you know my opinion so far on the Sorby.


----------



## Kendallqn (Aug 6, 2014)

Go with 8" CBN wheels on a grinder you'll never look back or regret it.


----------

